# [emerge] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11 failed: (abierto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a tod@s los amigos de este gran Foro.

Bueno, el caso es que tengo días luchando por actualizar "media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11" y no he podido arreglarlo, e buscado en todos los foros pero no veo nada con xloadimage  que me ayude con la solución.....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 3) media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11

 * xloadimage.4.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * xloadimage-4.1-gentoo-r1.diff.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc jpeg kernel_linux multilib png tiff userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xloadimage.4.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work

>>> Unpacking xloadimage-4.1-gentoo-r1.diff.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work/xloadimage.4.1 ...

 * Applying xloadimage-4.1-gentoo-r1.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying xloadimage-4.1-zio-shell-meta-char.diff ...                   [ ok ]

 * Applying xloadimage-4.1-endif.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying xloadimage-4.1-include-errno_h.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying xloadimage-gentoo.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying xloadimage-4.1-unaligned-access.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Applying xloadimage-4.1-ldflags_and_exit.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work/xloadimage.4.1' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work/xloadimage.4.1 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --with-jpeg --with-png --with-tiff

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for X... libraries , headers 

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for main in -lm... yes

checking for main in -lz... yes

checking for main in -lpng... yes

checking for main in -ljpeg... yes

checking for main in -ltiff... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for select... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work/xloadimage.4.1 ...

make -j3 

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" bright.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" clip.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" cmuwmraster.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" compress.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" config.c

cmuwmraster.c: En la función 'cmuwmLoad':

cmuwmraster.c:111: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" dither.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" faces.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" fbm.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" fill.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" gif.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" halftone.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" imagetypes.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" img.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" jpeg.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" mac.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" mc_tables.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" mcidas.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" merge.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" misc.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" new.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" niff.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" options.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" pbm.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" pcx.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" pdsuncomp.c

pbm.c: En la función 'pbmDump':

pbm.c:517: aviso: se descarta el valor de devolución de 'fwrite', se declaró con el atributo warn_unused_result

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" reduce.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" rle.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" rlelib.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" root.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" rotate.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" send.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" smooth.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" sunraster.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" tiff.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" undither.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" value.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" vff.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" vicar.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" window.c

vicar.c: En la función 'vicarIdent':

vicar.c:46: aviso: se descarta el valor de devolución de 'fscanf', se declaró con el atributo warn_unused_result

vicar.c:59: aviso: se descarta el valor de devolución de 'fscanf', se declaró con el atributo warn_unused_result

vicar.c:61: aviso: se descarta el valor de devolución de 'fscanf', se declaró con el atributo warn_unused_result

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" xbitmap.c

tiff.c: En la función 'is_tiff':

tiff.c:45: error: 'TIFFHeader' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

tiff.c:45: error: (Cada identificador no declarado solamente se reporta una vez

tiff.c:45: error: para cada funcion en la que aparece.)

tiff.c:45: error: expected ';' before 'th'

tiff.c:52: error: 'th' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

make: *** [tiff.o] Error 1

make: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

 * ERROR: media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2897:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-gfx:xloadimage-4.1-r11:20100609-214837.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work/xloadimage.4.1'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/media-gfx:xloadimage-4.1-r11:20100609-214837.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2897:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-gfx:xloadimage-4.1-r11:20100609-214837.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11/work/xloadimage.4.1'

```

De antemano gracias por la ayuda que puedan prestarme.  :Idea: 

----------

## Coghan

Hay un bug creado sobre este tema:

bug 319383

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Coghan

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Hay un bug creado sobre este tema:
> 
> bug 319383

 

Efectivamente hay un bug pero con media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r10, pero yo esa versión la tengo instalada, el problema es con la actualización al media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r11  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Coghan

Si te fijas en el comentario 13, también falla en la r11.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> make -j3 
> 
> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSPATHFILE=\"/etc/X11/Xloadimage\" bright.c

 

No tengo ninguna seguridad de que sea esto pero prueba a usar make con -j2 cambiándolo en la variable MAKEOPTS de /etc/make.conf.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Coghan

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Si te fijas en el comentario 13, también falla en la r11.

 

No me fije bien  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Amigo quilosaq gracias, pero tendré que esperar por la solución que sera, una próxima versión creo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

